# Headset press



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Help request.. Guys, who can lend me a hand to install my headset with a headset press? I don't wanna try a hammer XD ... please.

Thanks


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

you just need along threaded rod and some washers... there is also a post by Speeddub_Nate on a DIY headset installer

just center it well and go slowly...no problem


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

What Cris said....

Or take it to a shop... I don't know where you live but I like how the guy from Ciclo Uzi in Polanco did with mine. I showed up with the frame and the headset a sat morning and he did it in the blink of an eye. He asked like 25 pesos and I gave him 50.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Or take it to a shop... I don't know where you live but I like how the guy from Ciclo Uzi in Polanco did with mine. I showed up with the frame and the headset a sat morning and he did it in the blink of an eye. He asked like 25 pesos and I gave him 50.


oh.. the bliss of having *good *and cheap LBS labor..... I really miss that from back home... over here it is "decent" at best, compared to living costs..... but by no means cheap..... it has made me do a lot of wrenching I didn't use to do...so there is a positive side


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Gauss said:


> Help request.. Guys, who can lend me a hand to install my headset with a headset press? I don't wanna try a hammer XD ... please.
> 
> Thanks


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Best way is go S & N to a good bike shop , other way if you want have a nice trip to Puebla , I have all the hardware (head set press, reducers , etc. ) necessary .

the last biker


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I used a normal bench press and some wooden blocks to install one on my bike a while ago. I feel good about doing it myself, but is definately something I wouldn´t recommend it. I was suffering the whole process about ruining the head tube...


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

A bench press!? 

I think I'm gonna see if I can make a press similar to what Cris shown. Else I'd try that store Warp mentioned 

Last biker, thanks for the offer. I'd consider it, although i'd only have time sundays and actually.. I don't have a car now.. so it's sort of.. complicated 

Thanks for all tips and help!


----------

